# Favorite Comedy Movies



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's Mine (In no particular order, except the first):

Duck Soup
UHF
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Evil Dead Series
The Room (although, it wasn't supposed to make me laugh)
Spaceballs
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Dr. Strangelove
Ghostbusters
The Trail of the Screaming Forehead
The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra (Do you know what this could mean for science? This could mean actual advancements in the field of science!)
The Life of Brian (I'm Christian and I can take criticism)
Back to School
Uncle Buck
The 60's version of Little Shop of Horrors (I thought it was better than the 80's version)
The Gods Must Be Crazy
Harry's War (yes, I know you haven't heard of it, you can watch it on Netflix, that is if you live in USA or Canada)
Strange Brew (Speaking of Canada)
Abbott and Costello meet The Mummy
The Hudsucker Proxy
MST3K: The Movie
Airplane!
What's Up Tiger Lily?
A Hard Day's Night
The Producers (Vastly Superior to the Remake)
The Gold Rush
Naked Gun
Haunted Honeymoon
The Simpsons Movie
Murder by Death


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

Dogma
Jay and Silent Bob Strike back
Mallrats
Clerks
Clerks 2
forgot the last one.(can someone help me with that one. it was made by the same director as the other movies right above.)


----------



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Dogma
> Jay and Silent Bob Strike back
> Mallrats
> Clerks
> ...



I forgot Dogma, I can't help you on the last one, so just go to imdb.com and look up the director.


----------



## zachery980 (Dec 15, 2011)

-Monty Python and the Holy Grail
-Don't mess with the zohan
-Space balls
-Year one


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> I forgot Dogma, I can't help you on the last one, so just go to imdb.com and look up the director.



Oh dude if you want to watch dogma on youtube or Jay and silent bob on youtube I got the links for you.


----------



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Oh dude if you want to watch dogma on youtube or Jay and silent bob on youtube I got the links for you.



You do know that's illegal, right?

And why would I want to watch Jay and Silent Bob on YouTube, I can watch it on Netflix.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> You do know that's illegal, right?
> 
> And why would I want to watch Jay and Silent Bob on YouTube, I can watch it on Netflix.



Well yes it is, but the uploaders got off by a technicality.


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well yes it is, but the uploaders got off by a technicality.



What's the tecnicallity?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> What's the tecnicallity?



They flipped from left to right to right to left view so they wouldn't get sued.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 16, 2011)

Burn After Reading. Coen Brothers screwballness at its finest.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't really have much favorite comedies:
Elf
Austin Powers in GM

A lot of the other comedies I've seen recently aren't laugh at loud funny.
Oh yeah, and 10,000 B.C. That movie was comedy gold.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 16, 2011)

Lotsa comedy: 
In no apparent order:
-Liar Liar
-Happy Gilmore
-Scary Movie series
-American Pie series
-Naked Gun
-Airplane
-Hot Fuzz
-Shaun of the Dead
-The Simpsons movie
-Severance (this counts right?)
-Some other films that I can't recall right now


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Lotsa comedy:
> In no apparent order:
> -Liar Liar
> -Happy Gilmore
> ...



I was expecting you to says Kiki's delivery server.


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I don't really have much favorite comedies:
> Elf
> Austin Powers in GM
> 
> ...



10,000 BC would basically fall into the category of an Unintentional Comedy (other films that fit into that category are The Room, The remake of The Wicker Man, and The Happening)

Also, I edited my first post


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr Stangelove and The Princess Bride, all three Toy Story movies.

The Happening and The Room for unintentional hilarity. 

Yeah, I'm not much of a comedy film person.


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 16, 2011)

The Room


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Dr Stangelove and The Princess Bride, all three Toy Story movies.
> 
> The Happening and The Room for unintentional hilarity.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not much of a comedy film person.





Hipstotter said:


> The Room



Apparently I'm not the only one who thought The Room and The Happening were unintentionally a Comedy movie.


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 16, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one who thought The Room and The Happening were unintentionally a Comedy movie.



I wanted to troll for a second and just put Schindler's List but I had remembered the wonderful night my buddies and I all sat down and had our first viewing of The Room combined with whatever influential substances we had at the time it was a night of laughter and awe that we will never forget.

"I did not hit her, it is not true, it's bullshit, i did not hit her,  i did naaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtttttt........oh hai mark."


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

_This one._

I'm also a huge fan of Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost just kill me. I'm pretty big into comedies but those would probably be my top three. I better stop typing before I think of more movies.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Murder by Death


Yes. I love the bad puns in the beginning.
You know Truman Capote was in that movie?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 30, 2011)

Super Troopers was the perfection of stupid comedy.  A friend and I got his mom to rent it for us when we were like 11 and it was one of the crowning moments of my childhood. :V

Also anything with Leslie Nielson in it.



Dragonfurry said:


> I was expecting you to says Kiki's delivery server.



That's a comedy?

BTW every time I see that cat avatar, it reminds me that Phil Hartman is dead.


----------



## ArtofZod (Dec 30, 2011)

Trading Places
Coming to America
The 'Burbs


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 30, 2011)

The Money Pit
Airplane 1 and 2
Some of the Naked Gun movies
Space Balls
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventures and Bogus Journey.
House (the 1980's movie)
Don't be a menace to south central without drinking your juice in the hood.
Zoolander


----------

